# BFN and getting there!!



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi ladies

I've been lurking around for abit but this is my first post since we had our first attempt at IUI.The first go was a BFN, AF arrived the day before OTD.
This time I felt sooo hopeful but AF arrived 4 days before OTD which was supposed to be today and I just feel awful and so does DP. I suppose it's a little easier as we decided not to tell anyone this time but it's also hard as our friends keep asking why I'm not at work etc. I haven't felt able to leave the house and AF is being a real woman!  
Our clinic like you to wait a month before trying again so our next go is November. I'm quite pleased to be having a break.
Sorry for the 'me' post, I just know you are all so supportive and lovely!

Rosie x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Firstly hun, loads and loads and loads of      . It is really really tough because you hope and hope and dream so much then it just gets dashed, the only help i can offer is for you to keep the faith in what you are doing, your mood WILL lift, human beings are incredibly tough cookies we just need a little time to pick ourselves up and get going again...take care of yourself and DP and have some warm cuddling nights in...

hope things get better for you and that BFP is just round the corner..

pem x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hi curves angel

im so sorry to hear about your BFN ... Its so tough!  i think sometimes wehn we dont get a bfp first time we kind of 'excpect it' cos you dont think you could be SO lucky to get a BFP first time .... but then i know for me the second one really hit me very hard too.  

Its just going to take time to feel better, but as pem says you will.

you cant have the wrong baby, and when its the right time, he or she will 'know' and will come to find you both.  

  for the next go

love aimee


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

awww hun just wanna give you some hugs   

I had a BFN on a home insem and was not to bad with that but think i new it wouldnt work anyway! This time i just wanna get to insem and im driving myself mad waiting to see if we can get that!!

You know the saying 3rd time lucky.. im a firm believer in this so maybe this will be it for you  

Em x


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Rosie. I'm in the exact same boat as you - 2nd BFN & not coping this time. My OTD was mon just gone but AF turned up on sunday - I was convinced I was pregnant too so it was horrible. DW was all over the place too. 

I too am having a month off then trying in Nov for my sanity (clinic are happy to go straight through)! I'm contemplating acupuncture too, I need something to get me through the 2WW & as gin isn't the best idea ....

Maybe we'll end up being cycle buddies?! You are very welcome to PM if you want to.


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi

Thanks for your lovely words of encouragement. I'm starting to feel more positive, it's amazing what a new hair do can do, even when your hairdresser finds your first silver hair!! 

Welshginge- would be cool if we were cycle buddies but, this is a thick moment  , what does PM mean and how do I do it?!
Sorry for my thickness!!!

Best wishes everyone xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

accupuncture is great!

good luck WG and CA for november


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

oh great i've booked my first appointment for wednesday!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

woop woop!! nothing like feeling proactive!

i wld also recommend natalhypnotherapy for conception, pregnancy adn birth ...

check out thier website http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/

/links


----------



## HotChickies (Sep 19, 2009)

Hi Rosie

We are a BFN this month as well   Feeling a bit sad.

Have another appointment in about a week with the clinic. Trying to be positive, but is hard.

xx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Rosie,

I just wanted to send you a  

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

aimeegaby said:


> i wld also recommend natalhypnotherapy for conception, pregnancy adn birth ...
> 
> check out thier website http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/


I've got this and find it relaxing... i've been a bit lazy need to start it up again bit late now for this cycle!

Em x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

do em!!  every day!!


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks ladies, just checked out the hypnotherapy CD's, which one did you use?

MandMtb - thanks for the  .

HotChickies - sorry for your BFN, hope you can stay positive.

Have a fab weekend

Rosie xx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

the conception one, pregnancy & birth prep


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

i brought the prepare to concieve one... brought mine second hand off ebay for £5 bargin!

http://www.natalhypnotherapy.co.uk/5.html

/links


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi Rosie - PM is personal message. If you click on someone's name it will give you the option. Hope you're feeling better, I'm still a bit up and down although more up's this week - yey! We are looking into DW trying as well.


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Keep going girls, these thing are sent to try us as they say, we made edie after years of trying, clinics, home insems and mc, now IVF and another mc later i am on the up again and looking to FET after xmas...

that is of course after i have lost 1 1/2 stone.......aaaaargggghhhhhhh

 em x


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

It's a good job we've got eachother for support. I know what you mean about losing weight. I'm so bloated at the moment, a nurse who looked after me when I had my lap & dye saw me today, she patted my bloated tummy and said 'congratulations, I'm so pleased for you!'. It was horrible, had a major wobble!
I must try to lose a few pounds before the next go.


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

oh Curves angel you poor thing


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

hmmm, it's bloomin mortifying isn't it...when iwas 6 wks preg with my first pregnancy, the lady took one look at my tummy and said 'not your first then'.....i wanted to cry!


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Horrible! Anyway, onwards and upwards. My natalhypnotherapy CD arrived today and I have my acupuncture first thing tomorrow....yipee!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2009)

Curves Angel - I think you have every right to have a good bit of 'self pity' time. It is totally understandable. We have had 6 DI BFN and 1 IVF BFN. We have both coped differently with each one. Sometimes we have been mortified and other times we have felt stronger and more accepting. Give yourself time to deal with your emotions and then get back on track again ready for the next try. DP tries to deal with it by shouting at her uterus in the bath  .


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

moo2275 said:


> DP tries to deal with it by shouting at her uterus in the bath .


That sounds just like me


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Hiya!

Just checking in. Had my first acupuncture treatment yesterday, it went well. She asked me lots of questions, some I didn't expect like stuff about previous relationships.

Think this thread should be renamed BFN and getting there xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm having my first acupuncture in a couple of weeks. Can you give me an idea of what to expect? Glad your feeling better.


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm currently having acupuncture. And on my first consulation we spent about 2hrs, going through ME!! This ranged from life history on illnesses, what upsets me or I enjoy, to current work, partner life you name it we talked abou tit. It gave her a good idea of me as a person and how to treat me individually rather than like western medicine, 1 size fits all!
I then had a small sesison of needles in my back, to prepare my body for the next session, only light needles put into to pressure points nothing like the proper stuff really.

Then the next session she does your first examination, a little chat to see how the weeks gone, check the tongue and pulse on both wrists, then records all this. Then we discuss that days treatment, according whats gone/going or current for that day. Then we get onto the serious business of the needles. I always take a deep breath before each needle goes in, I more sensitve in certain areas than others, and every needle and pressure point feels different on every occassion depending on how you feel as a person. Also aparently everyone feels it hits the spot differently, I find you get the first prick, and then as i feel a second pin prick it normal hits the pressure point, as I can feel a wave of realese or something happen that sends a movement up the needle, alot of the time my acupuncturist can feel it too. Sometimes the feeling stays a while, sometimes its there and gone in seconds. it can go to like a numb feeling or pins and needles...
everyone is different, but try to bare with it, I certainly am finding i'm alot more calmer and relaxed since having and don't get het up over htings at the moment.

Its a bit of an expense but the cost of IVf anyway its small in comparison, good luck with your first appointment , hope you enjoy it!

xxx


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Oh I'm glad it's not just me that got a grilling then! We also spent about 2 hours talking about me. Just like Misspie we went through EVERYTHING!!!
Then we got down to the needles. I had them down my spine to detox from the drugs on the last cycle and then some in my feet and hands. It didn't hurt and I fell asleep!
I'm going to have my next session the week before my treatment and she wants to see me on the day of basting and twice during 2ww. I can't wait. For me it was a great experience and I can't wait to get stuck in on my next cycle!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

curves angel said:


> Think this thread should be renamed BFN and getting there xx


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks!  

Trying to be extra healthy in prep for next cycle. Fell off the wagon on saturday and had lots of booze and a kebab. Ooopsy!!! 

Hope everybody is OK.

 

Rosie xx


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info on acupuncture, hoping to go next tues if I can get the day off work!!


----------

